# Motobecane Fantom Cross - Any Good?



## crossed up

I have seen these new for sale for around $650.00 They come with truvativ elita
cross crank, shimano tiagra shifters,105 rear derailleur. ritchey stem, alex wheelset,etc.
They are listed on the motobecane.com website with all the specs.
Does anybody own one? Any good compared to other cross bikes?
are they worth the $650.00?


----------



## Coolhand

crossed up said:


> I have seen these new for sale for around $650.00 They come with truvativ elita
> cross crank, shimano tiagra shifters,105 rear derailleur. ritchey stem, alex wheelset,etc.
> They are listed on the motobecane.com website with all the specs.
> Does anybody own one? Any good compared to other cross bikes?
> are they worth the $650.00?


The brand has a bad name here, often because of their promoters habit of spamming the forums with questions that were disguised (barely) ads. Also, I remember some grumbling about low quality frames. Ad in the shaky reliability I have seen with Alex wheels, and I would say pass. 

For the same sort of money, you could get a Redline Conquest, with similar if not much better parts, better frame, and a stirling reputation among crossers.


----------



## SteveCnj

Coolhand said:


> For the same sort of money, you could get a Redline Conquest, with similar if not much better parts, better frame, and a stirling reputation among crossers.


Where? I am looking to replace my current Conquest, (it's a bit small), and I am looking for the best price on a replacement. I am not adverse to either a frame or complete bike. What is the best source for a good price on a Conquest. (I know about scanning e-bay and the classifieds here for used bikes, looking for new.)

Steve


----------



## khill

*Conquest Prices*

Greenfish Sports has Redline framesets in stock:

http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=250

I've ordered from them in the past and had no problems.

YMMV.

- khill


----------



## argylesocks

SteveCnj said:


> Where? I am looking to replace my current Conquest, (it's a bit small), and I am looking for the best price on a replacement. I am not adverse to either a frame or complete bike. What is the best source for a good price on a Conquest. (I know about scanning e-bay and the classifieds here for used bikes, looking for new.)
> 
> Steve


i had my LBS order my frame/fork for me... excel has them to. LBS was the same price, so there ya go


----------



## SteveCnj

*Thanks*

thanks for the information. I just wanted to be sure that I wasn't missing out on a deal that was out there. I may give greenfish a call. Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## drosenberg

I just bought a Fantom Cross. The criticism of Motobecane is totally unfair. I have had a Motobecane Vent Noir road bike for 2 years and I love it. I have owned a lot of bikes over the years including: Cannondale, Fisher, Paramount, Nishiki, GT etc. A Motobecane will be just as good as a comparably equipped name brand. I bought both bikes from an Ebay seller Sprtymama. She gave me more answers and quicker than any local bike shop I have ever used. She made sure I had the right fit on my frames. My research indicated that I had to size down from a 54 road bike to a 52 cyclocross. She convinced me that the 54 on the Fantom would be the right size. She was absolutely correct. I didn't get a LBS to set up, but I use a a guy who is a mechanic at a LBS to work on my bikes. The LBS pays him minimum wage and lays him off in the winter. They take advantage and charge a lot of money for his services and the bikes. I get the same mechanic - he makes more and I pay less. 

Now specifically as far as the Fantom Cross, it's really a nice moderately priced all purpose bike. It feels about 2 pounds heavier than the Vent Noir. I would guess about 21 pounds. It's fairly quick and confidence inspiring. The tires grip dirt and crushed limestone great. The frame and wheels suck up water bars and oversized expansion joints. I can take this bike out on days that I wouldn't consider using the road bike. Also, this bike is great for commuting or rail trail touring. You can put on racks. It also has an extra set of mountain bike style brake levers. This is nice for heads up commuting.

The bike has a mix of Tiagra and 105. The front derailleur and brake/sti shifters are Tiagra. The rear derailleur is 105. My road bike is all 105. The 105 definitely seems smoother. The wheels are Vuelta and they seem very nice and sturdy. It also has a cyclocross carbon fiber fork.

The price was $647. See what $647 will buy you at a LBS. They won't come close to the equipment of quality. I'll add the $20 I paid to set up with the mechanic and the $40 shipping, subtract the tax and you still would be at under $700 at the local bike shop. For that money you would be lucky to get a Sora bike in steel with no carbon fiber fork.

If local bike shops could come within 20% of the price that sprtymama charges for a comparable bike I would buy from them, but they don't. Either the brands that they sell are ripping them off or they are ripping us off. Or both! We know they aren't overcharging us by paying their mechanics minimum wage. 

Any way before ripping Motobecane, ride one or at least talk to someone who owns one.


----------



## thespoonman

the Moto F is the exact same bike as the fuji cross comp...just with a different paint job

it's a great deal if you are going to do your own work on a bike and don't need to develop a relationship with a lbs in your area...if you don't know how to do your own work go through a shop...

if you want a redline try visiting a performance store...we dropped seattle bike supply about 2 months ago and all redlines are going for dealer cost...so that is a steal...


----------



## quattrotom

Do a quick search on Fantom Cross and you'll come across a few posts (including a few I've commented on). I bought my fiance a Fantom Cross in the summer of 2005. At the time it was identical to the Fuji cross bike which many people in my region had ridden/raced. The wheels are heavy - but she switched to some Ultegra/OP's for most of her riding. The newer Fantom Cross (and the Fuji) have lighter wheels more in line with Mavic/OP's. 

I personally own and race a Conquest - my frame is slightly lighter with thinner wall thicknesses than the FC. I have lightly dented the redline's top tube in two places from the bars and who knows what. My clutsy fiance has yet to dent her Fantom Cross (fingers crossed).

Having owned both FC and Conquest for 2+ years I'd say they are both reliable frames. I do have a heavier friend who has broken and warrantied one or two redlines, but he's >200lbs. There really isn't a bad rep for the motobecanes except from a few loud individuals who dislike bikedirect and have never ridden the frame. Commenting on the components is somewhat pointless because shimano 105 is shimano 105 regardless of the bike its on. I'll leave the component debate to others.

If you have any specific questions feel free to ask. FWIW - I have no affiliation with bikesdirect or motobecane. My other bikes range from a Bridgestone - Bianchi - Santana.


----------



## drosenberg

*true enough*

I agree with what you said, although I have read of people ripping the Motobecane frames or saying the are "poorly made". That is absurd. The same frames are used by lots of manufacturers. You comment about the components is correct. I was just trying to give my impressions of the bike. I had my first ride on it this morning and my point of reference was my 105 equipped road bike.


----------



## FatTireFred

drosenberg said:


> I agree with what you said, although I have read of people ripping the Motobecane frames or saying the are "poorly made". That is absurd. The same frames are used by lots of manufacturers. You comment about the components is correct. I was just trying to give my impressions of the bike. I had my first ride on it this morning and my point of reference was my 105 equipped road bike.



they are prob not poorly made, but the frames ARE inexpensive... straight from the bd guy, they cost no more than $50


----------



## bikesdirect

*please think about how this happens*



FatTireFred said:


> they are prob not poorly made, but the frames ARE inexpensive... straight from the bd guy, they cost no more than $50



Moto frame is same as Fuji
and the same makers produce frames for Redline, Moto, Fuji, Bianchi, Specialized, and Felt and so on.

Every brand pays about $40 OEM for aluminum cyclo cross frames

They are all the same quality. Anyone who claims brand x's taiwan frame is better than brand z's taiwan frame is either blowing smoke or doesn't know how these frames are produced and sold by Kinesis, Sunrise, A-Pro and other assorted frame makers.


----------



## roctavio

I am considering buying a Motobecane Phantom Cross Pro (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_pro.htm) for an all purpose bike... bike commuting, a little touring and maybe some light trail riding and eventually some cross. The parts on this look extremely nice compared to other cross bikes that cost $500 more. However, I am wondering if this bike does not have some major down sides compared to say a Felt F1X, Bianchi Axis or Lemond Poprad.

Is anyone riding one? What is your opinion? How does it compare with other cross bikes? Any and all feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## CouchingTiger

A bunch of local folks who are testing the cross waters bought the Phantom Cross recently (on my suggestion). For the money, you can't beat it. After I saw the rigs in person, it's a steal of a deal. Good stuff all around and for under 8 bills sent to your door, I still contest it as the best way to get started.

-Couch


----------



## roctavio

Thanks for the info Couch. I think the bike looks great...but I have heard and read bad thing about the frame. I have never built up a bike before, but I am wondering how much work is involved should I decide I want to move all of these parts over to a different frame in a year or so? What do bike shops charge for something like that and would they even be willing to do that? Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## crankles

For what's it's worth, there is a guy racing his 1st year of cross just RIPPING the Master 35+ B's and he's 44! Granted, I've trained w/ him, believe him to be a complete freak of nature, and he could prolly win on a schwinn orange krate, but he's doing it all on a Motobecane Phantom....


----------



## justinb

roctavio said:


> Thanks for the info Couch. I think the bike looks great...but I have heard and read bad thing about the frame. I have never built up a bike before, but I am wondering how much work is involved should I decide I want to move all of these parts over to a different frame in a year or so? What do bike shops charge for something like that and would they even be willing to do that? Anyone have any experience with that?



I bought the frame/fork when it was available on the 'bay for 220 shipped. Hung Veloce 9sp on it, and started riding. I think it's a great deal, and I'm not sure what kind of bad things you've heard about the frame. It seems just as well built as anything made out of 7005 in Taiwan, which is to say, it's pretty darn good. 

The FC Pro has a fantastic parts spec for the price, and, should you decide the frame is not for you, you could move the parts over. I would highly encourage you to try that yourself for a couple reasons. First, it's not difficult, especially with all the repair help available in places like this and the Park Tool website. You'll learn a ton about your bike. Second, the amazing deal becomes a little less so when you pay a shop $150 to transfer the parts over. This brings to mind another point about the FC, and bikesdirect bikes in general. I think they're a good deal if you've got wrenching skills, or a friend who does. If you're going to be in and out of a shop, and paying full price for minor tune-ups, it may be more cost effective in the long run to buy a bike from your LBS.


----------



## Mosovich

*I don't understand it...*

if you'd ride a Fuji, you'd ride a Motobecane.. Same exact frame. My wife has a Fuji, I have a Motobecane.. Different color frame is it!!! They are identical.. I kick myself regularly for not just buying her the motobecane, and I would've if I'd known about it then... But hey, if you want to go spend more money for the same thing, then buy a Fuji or what ever you want.. I went and blew a load on a custom IF, but I wanted a steal bike.. enough said. Oh, the Moto is much lighter for sure, but the IF I can ride dirt roads on all day and smile at the end. The Moto, I just plan on racing on..


----------



## roctavio

So what does the Fantom Cross weigh? I have yet to find that information anywhere.


----------



## look585carbon

*I have been really happy with mine*

I also bought one from the same ebay seller lister eariler - 
I have been really happy with the bike, did first x race and had alot of fun - 
did alot of reseach and could not find anything else with a external bearing crank, cart. sealer hubs, and a carbon fork at that price - I was suprised when it came with the bar mounted brake levers and thought that was a nice touch - The bike is a little on the heavy side and is no way near as comfy as my 853 niner or my carbon look 585 - but the geometry and ride is solid and the value is second to none - I like the brand logo and headbadge even though it is not the orginal motobecane. I did repace the seatpost and tires (stock tires are very heavy and uninspiring tread pattern) - but spent less than 80 in upgrades - hope this helps


----------



## roctavio

You guys are awesome! Thanks for all the information and encouragement. I am not all that good with a wrench, but I have tools a bike stand and desire to learn. I think I will order my Phantom Cross Pro today... exciting!

Look585carbon, what kind of tires did you end up putting on your bike?


----------



## look585carbon

*tires*

I went with the maxxis larsen mimo - I like the ramped knobs - I got them from universalcycles for about 27ea I believe - I alot lighter than the stock tires


----------



## redpliers

*First CX bike Fhantom Cross with Dura-Ace*

I have a FC that I bought off ebay at the end of July. At the time it was the best deal I could find plus I needed to get a bike built by mid august for cross bootcamp. This is also my first CX season so I was not totally sure what kind of setup I want/need.

My thoughts... decent frame for the price but heavy. Paint chips way too easy. It is a stiff frame and now that I have ridden in a few races here in Seattle I think I would prefer a frame with both carbon fork/stay. The rain is starting so maybe the mud will smooth out the rough courses and make the back hurt less. I already have the tire pressure as low as I can go. 

The weight of my setup is around 20-21 lbs. I have not weighed it since I removed the old 9spd Ultegra and put on a 10spd Dura-Ace group. I mainly wanted to get better shifting with the switch and any weight savings would be bonus.


----------



## sonex305

I've got a Fantom Cross PRO on order right now, but it's not expected until the middle of Nov. I will do a complete write-up with photos and including the most accureate weight I can get as soon as I receive it. This will be Moto #4 for me and I just got my wife one earlier this summer. I have been very happy with the quality af all of them.

As for buying from a LBS, I buy plenty of things from a few of them. In fact, I just dropped $200 at one today for a new workstand and a bunch of shop supplies like, degreaser, lube, grease, etc. I do plenty of business with my local shops, but they don't get my $ for bikes.


----------

